# Bionic update prevents root!



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just read twitter post that says new bionic update prevents root access!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Gathering facts before posting something that's going to incite panic is a good thing...


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

@adamthecashew: gg motorola for changing the permission in the local.prop to not allow us to root 893... #bionic user do not upgrade if you want root

Adam is one of the liberty devs. So this is one of the many tweets in regards to no root after upgrade.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Wasnt this mentioned before as well? "Future updates patch root!" . He wasnt causing panic. Just forwarding information.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## y3llo (Nov 13, 2011)

I was on Shift3r, but I restored my factory image with root/forever root and installed the OTA update. I'm fairly new to this, but as far as I know I still have ROOT. I have the superuser app, and can use TB pro, Root Explorer and Terminal Emulator... Is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I think they a referring to the official OTA.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

y3llo said:


> I was on Shift3r, but I restored my factory image with root/forever root and installed the OTA update. I'm fairly new to this, but as far as I know I still have ROOT. I have the superuser app, and can use TB pro, Root Explorer and Terminal Emulator... Is there anything I'm missing?


You may have the apps still installed but if root was patched then the apps won't be able to request root access thus not fully working.


----------



## y3llo (Nov 13, 2011)

chefb said:


> You may have the apps still installed but if root was patched then the apps won't be able to request root access thus not fully working.


I've used TB pro to batch restore apps and data, TB pro to batch uninstall files not previously backed up... I've used root explorer. I opened up Bionic Bootstrap and rebooted into recovery. All these apps have displayed the "has been granted Superuser permissions" I entered SU into my terminal emulator and got the # sign.

This is everything I could think of to test ROOT. This is my first rooted device, so please reply if there is something I don't understand or something else I can try to verify I have root access...

I just downloaded the "Root Check Basic" app from the market and it verified that I have ROOT. Is this app legit?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

REALLY!!!! Have a nandroid with 4ever root I wonder if this will work?


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

y3llo said:


> I installed the official OTA. After I restored my factory image, I was notified within minutes of the update.
> 
> I've used TB pro to batch restore apps and data, TB pro to batch uninstall files not previously backed up... I've used root explorer. I opened up Bionic Bootstrap and rebooted into recovery. All these apps have displayed the "has been granted Superuser permissions" I entered SU into my terminal emulator and got the # sign.
> 
> ...


I also restored everything to factory default, did the forever root, took the official OTA right from my phone, and still have root.....
i did have to mess around with the /preinstall/app/ to get the OTA to install, but I am now once again running Kin3tx and ICS4bionic via safestrap
Edit: Screenshot I think....


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> You may have the apps still installed but if root was patched then the apps won't be able to request root access thus not fully working.


Thanks for this one....


----------



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

That what im on kinetx, if you say it works then im on my way back to factory stock for the update then back to my kinetx

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> Wasnt this mentioned before as well? "Future updates patch root!" . He wasnt causing panic. Just forwarding information.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Ya but come on man that was still funny. It won't be long until tbe next root method is applied and released.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol. That is true. There are mixed results I believe. Some maintain root some dont. But as you mentioned it wont be long until those that have lost it get it back.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got as much faith as the rest of you that a dev will master this release.But I'll hold off for now just the same...

P.S. With adam out and DT saying he's going to take the plunge when he gets home we may be running out of devs







Sooo, if a dev wants to try something different to keep root (if they lose on flash) then I'm willing (and set up w/ drivers etc) if it comes to that.. but I have no clue as to how to experiment on my own.. 80


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I kept root just fine...


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I kept root just fine...


Me too!


----------



## Reaver (Oct 22, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I kept root just fine...


Same here. But again, I never cheese caked. Was on stock kernal and radio, did 43V3R root (option 2) then applied OTA. I'm now running DTs latest Rom.


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

benefit14snake said:


> Me too!


Same, completely stock rooted, ota'ed, still have root


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Forever root.....works.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

I was on kin3tx had to restore my backed up stock rom...then I did that OTA update.... still have root .. and now im back on kin3tx.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

Are we talking about 5.5.893? I tried installing it twice on Factory with 4everRoot (or however you type it =P), and it says "Install failed" both times =(


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

my ota fail with the forever root so i un rooted and took the ota. i had to do the manual root method witch pushes root to your phone . it works just fine.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just unrooted, took the update, but it wont install. I've downloaded it twice already. It goes through the update procedure , then after reboot, it says update failed. Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Was 5.5.886 running kinetx.. Applied released restored stock root forever root... Still Rooted. Applied 5.5.893 OTA. Lost root.. Released stock root forever root.. rooted again. Made sure root active.. reapplied OTA.. Still rooted. Made sure su and forever root is applied and working (manually). Then applied 5.9.901 OTA... Still rooted. Did notice some permission changes on forever root.. Corrected and rooted.. GG.

BBB
The one is one is two.


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

im getting a replacement bionic hopefully tomorrow and im sure it will have the update. does that mean it is unrootable?


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

i got a replacement yesterday and it had 5.5.886, immediately gave me the 5.5.893 by going to about and system updates..and a day later i got the .901 update...however from what i've seen you can get root with 5.5.893 but if you don't forever root and you update to the .901 update released yesterday from Verizon...you are up the creek atm..


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> i got a replacement yesterday and it had 5.5.886, immediately gave me the 5.5.893 by going to about and system updates..and a day later i got the .901 update...however from what i've seen you can get root with 5.5.893 but if you don't forever root and you update to the .901 update released yesterday from Verizon...you are up the creek atm..


mine should not have the .901 update though if it was shipped a few days ago correct??


----------

